# after the gas in the oil



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

the tapping on the bowl fixed the gas getting in the oil but ever since then when i first start the bike a puff of smoke will come out... and sometimes the 1st and 2nd time i rev it then after that it doesnt smoke at all.....my cousin gave me the exhaust and he said that he ran it with his rings really bad and smoking bad... any thoughts?


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

also i havent jetted the carb yet i am wondering if that could be a result of it flooding


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

when you first start the bike, those puffs you see should be from the rich mixture at startup.

sounds like nothing to worry about.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

alright thanx man this website is tha sh*t i am just really gettin in to all this stuff my last fourwheeler was a 2 wheel drive rancher and i never messed with it at all..lift goes on tommorow i got the highlifter and jet kit and k&n next week... also got some ss212 wheels but need some 27 or 28 inch mud lites... or would i be ok to run some laws ?


----------

